# Techflex Torture Test!!! - Is it worth the cost?



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello everyone. Over the weekend I did a review of techflex.

For those of you who don't know techflex is an expandable sleeving that can be used to protect and group wiring. It comes in a variety of colors and sizes and can really help to clean up an install and make things look nice and clean. But does it protect the wire as well? Have a look at the video for the tests!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNKrNuZp84c


----------

